# Fiji beer



## mudd (11/3/13)

In Fiji at moment for my 40th. More interesting beer than I expected

Tried Tuvu lager and Fiji bitter. More interesting than Aussie lagers but a little cloying for hot climate. Seemed pretty similar, true to light lagers everywhere. 

Oh for a nice hoppy pilsner. Not one of the crappy Aussie ones either.


----------



## .DJ. (11/3/13)

have you tried Vonu... I swear it uses Nelson Sauvin...


----------



## fletcher (11/3/13)

Vonu is the pick of the bunch. Just got back from there myself. The brewery also puts money into saving the local turtles so double worth it. Cheap as all hell too - $2.80 FJD per bottle from memory.


----------



## sp0rk (11/3/13)

Another shout out for Vonu, the mrs and I were there late October all the way up at the top of the Yasawas and Vonu was $9 a bottle


----------



## simplefisherman (11/3/13)

I heard Fiji Bitter is the same recipe as VB just made with fijian sugar and water...
This was a few years ago so may not still be the case.


----------



## sp0rk (11/3/13)

It tasted pretty similar, but the manager (an aussie) of the resort we were at told me i was dreaming


----------



## Pennywise (11/3/13)

My experience in Fiji was, get used to crap beer and good times. I was drinking Fiji gold or Vonu, steer clear of the Fiji Bitter... Yes it can get worse than the Gold lol


----------



## rehab (11/3/13)

Good to read about Vonu... I am there on Thursday for 6 hours waiting for my flight to LA and then 2 1/2 days on the way back. Hopefully I will get to try some of the better beers noted above.


----------



## mudd (11/3/13)

Vunu was the one I meant. On some further tasting tonight I'd actually rate this highly. Hmmm must have another. 

Vunu not at its best in the hot sun out of a can, then again what is. 

At the Shangra La on the choral coast. Hilite private dinner from a private Buna for my 40th bday. Well done SWMBO. Closely followed by the shiny conical at hm.


----------



## mudd (11/3/13)

Vunu was the one I meant. On some further tasting tonight I'd actually rate this highly. Hmmm must have another. 

Vunu not at its best in the hot sun out of a can, then again what is. 

At the Shangra La on the choral coast. Hilite private dinner from a private Buna for my 40th bday. Well done SWMBO. Closely followed by the shiny conical at hm.


----------



## jammer (11/3/13)

Have a look how it's stored! Often left out the back on pallets for days on end in blinding sun! 
Spent 6 weeks in Fiji the last couple of years, and have to say all the beer is a bit crappy, unfortunately. Most of it is back sweetened with palm sugar. It's all really sweet. But then, I guess you don't go there for the beer, right? I drank Fiji gold, but its all much if a muchness


----------



## sp0rk (11/3/13)

The fine ladies in bikinis are designed to mask the flavour of shitty beer


----------



## elronalds (11/3/13)

Has anyone been to the Vonu brewery in Nadi? Just wondering what it's like and if they do a tour or have a decent bar on-site. Going to Fiji in soon for a mates wedding and a brewery sounds like a good place to start the bucks night off early in the day.


----------



## petesbrew (11/3/13)

turn off the internet and get back to the pool bar, ya twit!
FFS, You're on holiday!


----------



## sp0rk (12/3/13)

elronalds said:


> Has anyone been to the Vonu brewery in Nadi? Just wondering what it's like and if they do a tour or have a decent bar on-site. Going to Fiji in soon for a mates wedding and a brewery sounds like a good place to start the bucks night off early in the day.


Not sure about the brewery (googled and can't find anything)
but my suggestion is to go out to Port Denarau, book a boat ride to Beachcomber Island and drink, stare at women in bikinis and ride jet skis all day long


----------



## Bribie G (12/3/13)

Fiji Bitter is run by CUB - I used to have some photos from a can collector's site of CUB hop extract which was just sent over from Victoria to Fiji in normal cans with a plain blue label - probably doesn't take much to hop up a brew. Can't seem to find the photo anywhere.


----------



## marksfish (12/3/13)

> turn off the internet and get back to the pool bar, ya twit!
> FFS, You're on holiday!


 and prepare for happy hour


----------



## Dave70 (14/3/13)

elronalds said:


> Has anyone been to the Vonu brewery in Nadi? Just wondering what it's like and if they do a tour or have a decent bar on-site. Going to Fiji in soon for a mates wedding and a brewery sounds like a good place to start the bucks night off early in the day.


Yeah, been there, the town anyway. Dunno if they've thrown a bucket of water over it since, but it reminded me of some third world shit hole full of pushy Indian cabbies.
Forget wasting time sweltering in a nothing brewery while some indolent local directs your attention towards a stainless steel tank, grab some snorkles and flippers and go diving, better still, book a fishing tour.
If you want a decent drink, the suitcase full of duty free you will purchase is the place to go.

And don't fall for the 'when in Rome' tripe - ie, kava. If you want to simulate its effects, simply chew a handfull of compost and smack your head with a blunt object until slightly dizzy.


----------



## sp0rk (14/3/13)

Tbh, i found kava gave me a really good restful sleep
The 2 nights i didn't sit drinking it with the band boys until the wee hours, i tossed and turned all night


----------

